# Which register office to get married in?



## brain_opera (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I was wondering if anyone here has gotten married in Wandsworth Town Hall, Lambeth Town Hall or Southwark Town Hall?

We're unsure of where to go.  We have 50 guests, are skint and our reception is going to be at The Cambria, which is near Ruskin Park, so Lambeth or Southwark would be easy to go from.  (But Wandsworth is quite lovely and has a webcam so my granny in Belfast can attempt to watch).  The problem is that it's a complete faff to get from.  We don't even mind catching a bus, we could get the 37 but would then have to get the 68 or walk from Herne Hill.  We live in Dog Kennel Hill too so Lambeth and Southwark are easiest to get to from home.

Any advice appreciated, if you can tell me if you liked/hated/didn't care about where you were married, please do!

Thanks.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 8, 2012)

Wandsworth is lovely, so are the grounds and the entrance.  And the staff are extremely courteous & helpful.  Even my nan commented on how civil they were (holding doors open for her without needing to be asked).

Lambeth Register office OTOH I hated.  At the time, the entrance was by the Town hall's bins, the staff weren't exactly disability aware, and overall I just got the feeling that they'd be happy to take the money but saw no point doing more than the required minimum.  To be fair, that was nearly 7 years ago and Lambeth may have got its act together since then.


----------



## ajdown (Feb 8, 2012)

We only used the Brixton office for the filing of the necessary paperwork, and got married in the New Forest, but certainly had no issues with the staff there when we filed in December 2010, and the room looked fine to us (we got a free 'look through the doors' as the room was not in use, although we had already explained that we were getting married in the New Forest; with my wife living in Surrey at the time we actually had three location's worth of paperwork but that's a fault of the system rather than anything else).

I suppose the question you really have to ask yourself is which is more important, the actual "legal bits" or having a pretty venue.  If you don't really care about the where, when and how then anywhere is fine, but let's face it, the pavement outside the Brixton office right next to the main road is not exactly the most photogenic of locations, and trying to navigate your way around the traffic to get to the grassy area around St Matthews Church isn't necessarily recommended either.

Gratuitous 'wedding shot' from inside our venue, proving that you don't necessarily have to have a stately home for pictures to look good


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice one aj. That at least must've been one day you weren't grumpy-pants.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 8, 2012)

We registered in Southwark but got married in Camden
Southwark is lovely outside but not so great in.
Camden was a hell hole out side but lush in. 
*shrug*


----------



## Greebo (Feb 8, 2012)

ajdown said:


> <snip>I suppose the question you really have to ask yourself is which is more important, the actual "legal bits" or having a pretty venue. If you don't really care about the where, when and how then anywhere is fine, but let's face it, the pavement outside the Brixton office right next to the main road is not exactly the most photogenic of locations, and trying to navigate your way around the traffic to get to the grassy area around St Matthews Church isn't necessarily recommended either.<snip>


My relatives wouldn't have turned up if VP and I did the legal bit in Brixton.  They thought Wandsworth was dodgy enough!  Also the walk from the nearest available parking to Lambeth Town Hall was much too far for VP or one of my very elderly relatives to walk.

In our case, the venue for the legal bit needed to be photogenic for 2 reasons:
1) our handfastings had been participants only - even the most 'tolerant' of relatives wouldn't have been welcome.
2) VP was too unwell for a reception, even a very sedate one.



ajdown said:


> Gratuitous 'wedding shot' from inside our venue, proving that you don't necessarily have to have a stately home for pictures to look good <snip>


Cool pic of you and the lucky lady.  

The wedding pictures taken at Wandsworth include oak panelling and a mahoosive marble staircase.  Had to laugh though - my relatives were quietly muttering under their collective breath about "all this fuss for just a registry office wedding"  (meaning flowers, a long dress, and getting the Best Man to do some formal pictures) when a bridal couple, several bridesmaids, a film crew, a photographer, a sound crew, and over a score of guests swept past us.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 8, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Wandsworth is lovely, so are the grounds and the entrance. And the staff are extremely courteous & helpful. Even my nan commented on how civil they were (holding doors open for her without needing to be asked).
> 
> Lambeth Register office OTOH I hated. At the time, the entrance was by the Town hall's bins, the staff weren't exactly disability aware, and overall I just got the feeling that they'd be happy to take the money but saw no point doing more than the required minimum. To be fair, that was nearly 7 years ago and Lambeth may have got its act together since then.


 
They weren't remotely "disability-aware", were they? I recall about 3 separate long corridors we had to walk down to get from the reception bit to the registrar's office!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 8, 2012)

ajdown said:


> We only used the Brixton office for the filing of the necessary paperwork, and got married in the New Forest, but certainly had no issues with the staff there when we filed in December 2010, and the room looked fine to us (we got a free 'look through the doors' as the room was not in use, although we had already explained that we were getting married in the New Forest; with my wife living in Surrey at the time we actually had three location's worth of paperwork but that's a fault of the system rather than anything else).
> 
> I suppose the question you really have to ask yourself is which is more important, the actual "legal bits" or having a pretty venue. If you don't really care about the where, when and how then anywhere is fine, but let's face it, the pavement outside the Brixton office right next to the main road is not exactly the most photogenic of locations, and trying to navigate your way around the traffic to get to the grassy area around St Matthews Church isn't necessarily recommended either.
> 
> Gratuitous 'wedding shot' from inside our venue, proving that you don't necessarily have to have a stately home for pictures to look good


 
I'm just taking a punt here, but did you get "tuck your shirt in, boy!" shouted at you a lot in school?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 8, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> They weren't remotely "disability-aware", were they? I recall about 3 separate long corridors we had to walk down to get from the reception bit to the registrar's office!


Also, the clerk charged way ahead and didn't even think to see if you could manage any of the heavy fire doors!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 8, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Also, the clerk charged way ahead and didn't even think to see if you could manage any of the heavy fire doors!


 
Yep, and she had the cheek to look crestfallen when she asked when we'd like to book the office, and we told her we'd be using Wandsworth.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2012)

brain_opera said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here has gotten married in Wandsworth Town Hall, Lambeth Town Hall or Southwark Town Hall?
> 
> ...


surely you could set up a laptop with a webcam at southwark or lambeth if need be


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 8, 2012)

We did consider Brixton (sorry Lambeth Town Hall) but with family on opposite sides of London (at the time) we went for Marylebone which was good fun and a bit exciting. Although emerging onto the Marylebone Road isn't necessarily any more romantic than Brixton Hill. I've done a few dos at Wandsworth which is also on a really busy gyratory - but the building and layout is lovely. It is a right faff though - the journey there is always a nightmare.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2012)

hackney's surprisingly good

but the civic centre in haringey's an ugly place to have a ceremony


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 8, 2012)

brain_opera said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here has gotten married in Wandsworth Town Hall, Lambeth Town Hall or Southwark Town Hall?
> 
> ...


 
Greebo and I chose Wandsworth. I'd been to several weddings there, and knew the interior and exterior were much nicer than Lambeth, plus for me there was a bit of sentimentality attached because my parents married there. The staff at Wandsworth were really helpful and polite too. The transport issue is a bit of a pisser, though.


----------



## brain_opera (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  There's a bit of sentimentality with Wandsworth for us too, only a little though.  We got engaged in my hometown and my fiancé grew up about Streatham and Wandsworth, his birth is registered there.  Ok, not much sentimentality, but it means a little.

Okay, Lambeth sounds horrible so between Southwark and Wandsworth!  I like the area around Southwark town hall, it's right next to where I live so it would be a quick taxi from home with my family and then a bus to the reception.  Wandsworth is indeed lovely but the journey is verging on a dealbreaker, it would be quite difficult to manage.  We are absolutely broke so the transport is a factor.  We definitely want our reception at the Cambria, the function room is beautiful and it doesn't charge a hire fee, which almost everywhere else did.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 8, 2012)

brain_opera said:


> <snip>Okay, Lambeth sounds horrible so between Southwark and Wandsworth! I like the area around Southwark town hall, it's right next to where I live so it would be a quick taxi from home with my family and then a bus to the reception. Wandsworth is indeed lovely but the journey is verging on a dealbreaker, it would be quite difficult to manage. We are absolutely broke so the transport is a factor. We definitely want our reception at the Cambria, the function room is beautiful and it doesn't charge a hire fee, which almost everywhere else did.


Southwark it is then.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Feb 9, 2012)

We did Brixton. Loved it. When we first registered they asked me and Mr VM-to-be if we were related .  OK so there was peeling paint and threatening posters about illegal immigration but the staff really joined in with the celebrations, it all went smoothly and was fun and relaxed.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 9, 2012)

I played at a wedding once at Wandsworth. Lovely building etc, but quite a few people were late because they got held up on the South Circular. So even going by car it's a bit of a mare to get to.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 9, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I played at a wedding once at Wandsworth. Lovely building etc, but quite a few people were late because they got held up on the South Circular. So even going by car it's a bit of a mare to get to.


Nearly missed mine completely because of the huge traffic jam caused by all the traffic lights being out!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 9, 2012)

vauxhallmum said:


> We did Brixton. Loved it. When we first registered they asked me and Mr VM-to-be if we were related . OK so there was peeling paint and threatening posters about illegal immigration but the staff really joined in with the celebrations, it all went smoothly and was fun and relaxed.


 
Is that when it was in the old place in Brixton Road?

A friend of mine got married there, oh, maybe 25 years ago and it was a really tatty place with worn carpets, walls that needed painting


----------



## vauxhallmum (Feb 9, 2012)

No, only 4 years ago.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 9, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I played at a wedding once at Wandsworth. Lovely building etc, but quite a few people were late because they got held up on the South Circular. So even going by car it's a bit of a mare to get to.


 
yes... I nearly missed my godlessparent slot there once and only narrowly made it the 2nd time.  It was sooo stressful.


----------



## RoyReed (Feb 9, 2012)

I got married eight years ago at Wandsworth. As others have said the staff were great and the venue is lovely.



I was also best man recently at Lambeth RO. The staff were rude and unhelpful, the room only held about 15-20 people (there were about another 15 who had to wait outside in the lobby) and the atmosphere was like a British Rail waiting room from the 1960s.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 9, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Nice one aj. That at least must've been one day you weren't grumpy-pants.


Looks a bit shell shocked tbf.


----------



## brain_opera (Feb 9, 2012)

Went to Southwark today.  It's nice- a bit cramped but the people were so friendly and the room opens up into a lovely private garden, which in itself opens up on Lucas Gardens (which is where we will be downing the fizzy booze stashed in our bags- no alcohol allowed!).  The people who had just gotten married had, respectively, a wedding bracelet and a wedding Lego robot instead of rings.  

So, we decided bollocks to it and now it's booked and paid for.  As lovely as Wandsworth is the thought of even getting there on the day is too much.  So, Southwark and its next door building works it is for August!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 9, 2012)

I got married over 30 years ago in Southwark Register Office and it was lovely apart from the husband (I knew I was making a huge mistake but his Mum was driving up from the south coast with all the food and I didn't want to let her down). I then got married again 20 years ago to husband number two in Brixton Register Office which was also lovely including the husband. Unfortunately the Magpie Marriage Curse means that both venues are no longer Register Offices and are now somewhere else.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 9, 2012)

brain_opera said:


> Went to Southwark today. It's nice- a bit cramped but the people were so friendly and the room opens up into a lovely private garden, which in itself opens up on Lucas Gardens (which is where we will be downing the fizzy booze stashed in our bags- no alcohol allowed!). The people who had just gotten married had, respectively, a wedding bracelet and a wedding Lego robot instead of rings.
> 
> So, we decided bollocks to it and now it's booked and paid for. As lovely as Wandsworth is the thought of even getting there on the day is too much. So, Southwark and its next door building works it is for August!


 
Was at Wandsworth for a wedding in the summer.. didn't 'get it' as a venue. Could have been anywhere..


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 9, 2012)

There are some nicer space upstairs in Lambeth Town Hall but they charge a heck of a lot to use them. The "new" registry office on the ground floor of the Town Hall is a much less pleasant space than the former separate purpose built premises in Brixton Road, however "tired" the decoration looked in its latter years.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 9, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> There are some nicer space upstairs in Lambeth Town Hall but they charge a heck of a lot to use them. <snip>


How on earth are you to afford one of those rooms unless you charge your guests for attending?


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 9, 2012)

Greebo said:


> How on earth are you to afford one of those rooms unless you charge your guests for attending?


 
By having either very wealthy parents, or working in investment banking.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 9, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> By having either very wealthy parents, or working in investment banking.


In which case I doubt you'd get married in Brixton anyway


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 9, 2012)

Greebo said:


> In which case I doubt you'd get married in Brixton anyway


 
One must have one's posh country manor. Pip pip.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 9, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> One must have one's posh country manor. Pip pip.


Quaite.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 10, 2012)

Jebuz those charges are ridiculous!


----------



## brain_opera (Feb 11, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> There are some nicer space upstairs in Lambeth Town Hall but they charge a heck of a lot to use them. The "new" registry office on the ground floor of the Town Hall is a much less pleasant space than the former separate purpose built premises in Brixton Road, however "tired" the decoration looked in its latter years.


 
Unbelievable!

The charges for weddings in general are sickening.  We're doing it on the cheap as much as possible (the whole lot- everything- for under £1500) and I think we'll have a nice day, hopefully.  I've seen, "wedding packages" in places like restaurants etc, and thought, "Shit, that's so expensive it must include everything. Who can afford that?!" and seen that it didn't include the food, registrar's fees, nothing.  

We got engaged on Boxing Day and I had always wondered why people waited years to actually get married.  I understand now.  If you have a certain day in mind you either need to save for it or sell a limb.  It's ridiculous.


----------

